# Apple says they avoid cable miss...



## chevy (Nov 20, 2004)

judge for yourself:
keyboard
mouse
floppy drive
tablet
2 loudspeakers
printer
music keyboard
external firewire HD


----------



## scruffy (Nov 20, 2004)

Yeah, my computer looked like that until I got one of those little plastic tubes to hold the cables.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 20, 2004)

hehe, is that my post on your screen? I kinda feel proud of it


----------



## chevy (Nov 20, 2004)

Yes, you are on my screen... again... Mr 5'000 posts


----------



## chevy (Nov 20, 2004)

scruffy said:
			
		

> Yeah, my computer looked like that until I got one of those little plastic tubes to hold the cables.



I thought about it, but I kind a change the peripherals quite often between my computers... so I thought about a hole behind the table to hide the cables... I did it with my stereo but now it's just the same crap... and even more difficult to manage.

I need a wireless keyboard and mouse. A wireless printer. A wireless tablet. And wireless connection to the camera, to the external HD.


----------



## Pengu (Nov 20, 2004)

Ok.. that's ridiculous. I have a G5 tower, LCD, keyboard, "desktop" gigabit switch (im so glad the store had netgear instead of linksys. it's white & silver, matches with everything) wireless mouse ALL ON TOP of the desk, and then my old G4 tower UNDER the desk, with three cables into the switch (g5, g4 on 5m Cat5e, an imac on a 30m Cat5 in another room) and while it's a bit crazy UNDER the desk, on top, i can only really see one cable. the one coming to the keyboard. i think you just need to sort your crap out!


----------



## chevy (Nov 21, 2004)

You are partially right: I could order that better.
You are partially wrong: some of the cable cannot be much better ordered: keyboard and mouse cable move all day as one move keyboard and mouse. The USB cable for the camera is also often on the move.

And there are also power supply cables...


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 21, 2004)

I did that for a while, so I know how hard it is to keep it all organized.  What I finally did was to find out how long I needed the cords to be, then coiled the excess and put a twist tie around it to hold it.  It looks marginally better, at least.  Plus, it's a little easier to move around that way, you aren't dragging cords behind you while you're walking from here to there.


----------



## Pengu (Nov 21, 2004)

Precisely. I don't tie most of them (except the Ethernet cables) I hang them down the back, so they don't get in the way. Maybe try moving some of the stuff so that you don't have five cables wrapped AROUND a speaker.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Nov 21, 2004)

chevy said:
			
		

> You are partially right: I could order that better.
> You are partially wrong: some of the cable cannot be much better ordered: keyboard and mouse cable move all day as one move keyboard and mouse. The USB cable for the camera is also often on the move.
> 
> And there are also power supply cables...


 Err... So why not get a BT keyboard and mouse? 

 Kap


----------



## markceltic (Nov 21, 2004)

Tsk tsk what a messy person you are.


----------



## Macaholic G5 (Nov 21, 2004)

I think some cable wrap would help quite a bit.  You can find some at any automotive or electronics store.  This is what I'm talking about.  Or, maybe it's time to get a new iMac G5 with bluetooth factory installed.


----------



## pds (Nov 21, 2004)

or a desk and get it off the floor


----------



## chevy (Nov 21, 2004)

Pengu said:
			
		

> Precisely. I don't tie most of them (except the Ethernet cables) I hang them down the back, so they don't get in the way. Maybe try moving some of the stuff so that you don't have five cables wrapped AROUND a speaker.



What do you mean by "I hang them down the back" ?


----------



## chevy (Nov 21, 2004)

pds said:
			
		

> or a desk and get it off the floor



It's on a table.... (hand made table)... not on the floor !!!


----------



## chevy (Nov 21, 2004)

Ceroc Addict said:
			
		

> Err... So why not get a BT keyboard and mouse?
> Kap



$$$, I'm open to donations


----------



## pds (Nov 21, 2004)

yikes - space is definitely at a premium 

Good thing your traveling through time


----------



## pds (Nov 21, 2004)

I'll donate you my old shelving system - but you have to come to Cairo to get it.


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 21, 2004)

Dang, and where do you keep the other computer(s) that you're moving the stuff around to?  It doesn't look like you have much more room for stuff in that photo.


----------



## chevy (Nov 21, 2004)

Yop, space is expensive here ! And this is the best organized computer at my home as it is in the living room, the others are much worse.


----------



## Pengu (Nov 21, 2004)

> What do you mean by "I hang them down the back" ?


I mean the cables for stuff hang down the back of my desk, out of sight.


----------

